# Gar Pike



## Fishin Fanatic

Anyone fish for Gar Pike before????? I could really use some help with lure selectin for best hook ups!!!! I have had many strikes but can't seem to get a hookset with what I have been using........


----------



## njsimonson

I have never heard of a "Gar Pike" is it a Gar or something else?


----------



## canadianmoose

http://www.quintefishing.com/images/Glenstan.jpg

thats a gar pike.


----------



## njsimonson

Okey doke, thanks.


----------



## Turner

Isn't that a distant relative of the Jackalope?


----------



## Duckslayer100

I've never heard them called gar pike...just gar. There are for types: long nose, short nose, spotted and alligator gar. Up around here you can find them in the rivers, but I know of a couple lakes in Minnesota that have a few in them as well. Though I've never fished for them, I have bowfished for them. Actually am getting one mounted as we speak. 46 incher. Should have it back by February. :beer:


----------



## Invector

The pick that was given looks like a spotted Gar. There is no fish called Gar Pike for its official name. It could just be a name the locals call it. Just like the walleye pike. There is no fish called a walleye pike but yet up north they are still called that name. Its just walleye and just pike. Two seprit species that for some reason got put together.


----------



## fishman

i heard the term walleye pike up here in canada for the first time this summer. i wondered what the hell they were talking about.walleye is one fish and pike is another.where up north do they call em that?ive heard a lot about stripers but ive never seen them in my area.or may i wouldnt know it even if i did see it cuz ive never seen one before. could some one put up a pic of a striper so i can see? and where do they fish em at? :beer:


----------



## ISLANDER

Go to "hudsonriverstripers.com" for pics of stripers. Mostly ocean fish, but some lakes are stocked with them. Mostly southern lakes I believe. Stripers migrate from the Maine area to the south during october to december. I don't think they would survive a lake that freezes. I don't think they act like smallies. In spring they head up the Hudson River, or any fresh water river that feeds the ocean, to spawn,late may to mid june, then they go back to the ocean. I could wrong about the freezing lake thing, but from what I know about them I think its true. I know Lake Norman in North Caralina has them. Beutifull area.


----------



## Invector

Who asked about stripers? The posting was about gar pike. And someone had mentioned walleye pike. Both are false names that the native people gave to those fish. A walleye is in a different group of fish then the pike. The gar have their own also. So how did we get started on stripers?


----------



## fishman

sorry mr invector it was me who asked about stripers. didnt mean to upset your apple core. just wanted to know what they look like since i havent seen one.please read back mr invector no 1 said they were the same fish.thank you mr islander for the info.now i got to put my tail between me legs and run before mr invector gets upset again. have good day all :beer:


----------



## Invector

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: :dead:


----------



## Invector

I guess I'm sorry for asking how we got on stripers. And I never said that stripers were the same fish as pike. READ back and you will see I put down about pike walleyes and gar. I was refering to the original GAR PIKE and WALLEYE PIKE. NEVER did I acuse anyone of saying a pike and striper were the same fish. This is a pike and musky forum is it not? So how did we get on stripers. Dont you have the ability to do an internet search on stripers or striped bass as their common name is? Grow up man. Its just a little comment about how we got onto stripers. Hell a simple posting of "oh I did" would have been fine. But you elected to act like a 4 year old on this one so that is how I will treat you and a responce to you.


----------



## fishman

my appoligies to all ill stay out of your forum. seem as if mr invector dont take kindly to starngers. good luck everyone :beer:


----------



## fishman

not everyone as the ability sir invector to use a computer.i commented on the walleye pike issue and ask a question. mr islander was kind enough to answer me and point me in the right direction.which you as a supporting member should have done with a simple, this is not the place you can go here or there to ask that.i have allready contacted the admins of the site to appoligize and i appoligize to you mr invetor and to the people here my deepest appoligies i will take down all posts i have put up if some one would kindly tell me how.like mr invector said!this is PIKE N MUSKY FORUM!!!!!!!!GOOD FISHING! GOOD HUNTING! GOOD LUCK!!!! :beer:


----------



## Invector

Again grow up. If I cant ask how did we get started on stripers with out some little whatever you are pulling what your doing well then what am I suppost to do? And grow up...its a question nothing more.


----------



## wacky tambaqui

Fishin'

I don't routinely fish for gar but I caught one by accident in the French River some years ago. It had gorfed my hook and minnow and hooked itself deep in the throat.

If you think pike and 'skis are bony-mouthed, try a gar. I would think the gear to use would be the same as for pike and 'skis: a very stiff rod and making sure all your hooks are well honed. I have also seen at least one written comment about gar-fishing using pieces of yellow nylon rope being fished like jigs. Apparently, the fibers really jam-up in those saw-like teeth.

You might want to spool your reel with a braid to further maximize hook-setting power.

The species is also nick-named "Jurassic Pike". I'm sure a search using that term will turn up a lot of info.

Now go get one and post a pic :wink:


----------



## Roger8

Encountered alligator gar in Florida a few years ago, down there in January bass fishing. I caught probably a half dozen using shiners. We were using big casting rods with heavy actions and Abu Garcia casting reels with 14/40 fishing line. 40lb. test 14lb. diameter. It's a flat line and its pretty good for mono. I employed a very aggressive hook set. I also recommend checking your line frequently. After a few I was popping the line like 2lb. test. It was neet that it sounded like a .22 going off. Our guide and I came to the same conclusion about line fray at the same time. Just at my suggestion for a photo were uttered I caught no more. Isn't that always the jynx? Good luck they fought every bit as hard as the bass. I caught a 8lb. largemouth for the trips biggest by the way.


----------

